# Good Vet in San Diego?



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

We will be visiting my parents in the San Diego area for an extended time with my baby dogs (of course) and i was wondering if anyone knew of a good vet in the area that we could use if we had to go to one. Poor little Chelsy is still having troubles with her allergies and I'm hoping the change in locale helps her stop the itching. If not, I am hoping to find a holistic or at least an understanding vet in San Diego who can help me with a 13 year old little Lhasa. Thanks.


----------



## kelly1220 (Nov 4, 2009)

*Great vet in San Diego*

I live in San Diego and I use Dr. Simpson from Spring Valley Veterinary Clinic. He is wonderful!! He puts the dogs care ahead of the profit. He is located at 9973 Campo Rd, Spring Valley, CA (619) 660-1114. If you go tell them Kelly Thompson refered you.


----------

